# Strict traffic law enforcement in Portola Valley



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

This is a warning to all riders who frequent Arastradero Road, Alpine Road and Portola Valley Road. Law enforcement officials (Sheriff's department) are now STRICTLY enforcing the traffic laws in this area due to the high volume of bicyclists and complaints from the local residents.

Law enforcement is being applied to all moving traffic (motorcycles, cars and bicyclists). So do not think that you are being singled-out. Please obey all traffic laws when traveling in/around Portola Valley.

If you are stopped, please put forth your friendliest attitude and biggest smile. I was able to avoid getting a ticket after rushing through a stop sign (turning from Arastradero onto Alpine Road). The officer's ticket book was already thick from issuing a lot of citations (15+) that morning and was about to write me up as well. The short story is that I was let go with a verbal warning, but my co-riders also got the lecture for the day. Thank you officer Petit.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Did you run the stop sign turning right or left? Running that sign while turning left is kind of dangerous since visibility is poor in both directions along Alpine.

The worst police trap is at the corner of Alpine and Portola. They will ticket cyclists turning right from Alpine to Portola, even though you are turning from one wide shoulder to another wide shoulder.

The "problem" is that there are lots of retirees in Portola Valley. They spend all day watching people on the road and constantly call the sheriff for enforcement. Watch out.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*I rolled thru the stop sign with a group of riders...*

that had stopped and were starting to cross the road. I looked both ways once and rolled with the group. The group of about 8 riders was just beginning pulling out. Since I was in motion, I did not stop. I did see the headlights of the two motorcycles and I suspected they might be motorcycle cops. Unfortunately, I had already entered the roadway when I caught sight of the sheriffs. My suspicions were confirmed when I was asked to pull over.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Woodside too...especially in front of Robert's Market.*

I got lectured by cops once for rolling the right turn from Alpine onto Portola. Jeeze, it wasn't as if I blasted through the intersection, and it's only a 3-way stop. I could see nobody was turning left from Alpine.


----------



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

*the "problem"*

I grew up in PV, and hated it when bikers would ride two or three a brest. That is the problem, respect the area if you don't live there. It is a beautiful town, with friendly people, stopping at a stop sign isn't that big of a deal.


----------

